# Black Water from Jacuzzi Faucet



## carole622 (Jul 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me why I get black water from the Jacuzzi faucet? It's only been from the hot water side and only from the Jacuzzi faucet.  All other water in the house is just fine! It the faucet that fills the tub. After a few minutes the black goes away.  Then the water is clear to fill the tub. I also notice small black particles on the bottom of the tub when this happens.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 11, 2011)

Most likly old iron pipes. The only way to fix it to replace it with something like Pex tubing.


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 12, 2011)

More than likely this faucet get's used much less than other faucets in the home.  That may be the reason.  Are you on a well?


----------



## Toadfish (Feb 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Most likly old iron pipes. The only way to fix it to replace it with something like Pex tubing.



Yep, that would be it. The tub should have an access door on it. I assume its a jetted garden tub. Remove it and have a look inside. Depending on what you find you may even replace the steel pipe with a flexible faucet connector.


----------



## designer-fixit (Feb 7, 2011)

wow,that doesnt sound safe at all... do you by any chance have iron piping? how old is the pipe line? how old is the faucet? i think you need to change out the piping.... those particles dont sound safe


----------

